# Hotmark 70 vinyl.... ??



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello all, 

When I purchased my vinyl cutter, I got several colors of the Hotmark 70 vinyl for tees, and when I look online and in the catalog from the vendor, It does not say what materials it will go well on... 100% cotton.. 50/50 blends... either.. both.. etc.. I have a customer who wants to bring in her own tank tops to have writing put onto it, and I was not sure - but want to be able to tell her so that it turns out well!

Thanks for any input!

Ambrelee


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Cut a small piece and sample press it. Most will go on cotton and poly I am sure. I am sure the vendor figured that's what you use.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Lou's right the hotmark is great stuff. You could call your vendor and get more specific info though. Good luck


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

I've used Hotmark 70 on 100% and 50/50 without any problems. Great stuff!

...Mat


----------



## annetta38 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have had a slight problem with hotmark 70, when the shirt is washed and dried the lettering comes loose. can someone tell me what is causing this.I heat press at about 350 for 10 to 15 seconds and peel cool.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

I haven't had any problems yet. I press pretty heavy at around 325 for 20 seconds, then peel cold.

...Mat


----------



## sunrise (May 15, 2007)

We use hotmark 70 everyday. My trick is to be sure the garment is cold before peeling. If your tempted to peel it a little early then give another short press of 5 seconds using the same backing or your teflon sheet. 

Hotmark 70.........Good Stuff..........Sure--E--Nuff......


----------

